# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  July Contest Signups

## KarlaB18

If you've checked out my DJ entries or the current June competition, you may have seen that I am on holidays and so have decided to roll over the competition; there will be one in July. Feel free to sign up!

State the following things:
- Your preferred league (Beginner, Intermediate or Advanced)
- Your availability, 1 being not very much and 5 being fully available
- Your average rate of lucidity.

*Beginners:*
- KarlaB18
- Azaleaj

*Intermediate:*
- FireFlyMan
*
Advanced:*


Happy dreaming!

Karla <3

----------


## KarlaB18

I'll kick things off: Lucids for me are less than once a week, so I think I'll remain in the beginner's league. Availability is about a 4 because my mum could drag me out of the house to do things early on some days.

----------


## RelicWraith

Heh, whoops. Kinda forgot to re-register.

I'll go for intermediate league. Availability would probably be somewhere hovering between 2 and 3.

----------


## Azaleaj

Ive been lucid dreaming about once a week lately but with effort I usually have 2 a week. I could be in the beginner class I guess. Rate of availability is 4.

----------


## KarlaB18

You're in the comp, let me know if you'd rather not be, otherwise, let's earn some much needed points!

----------

